# Look...



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Monday saw my latest project/shoot come together, the day got off to a very mixed start with three of the original four models unable to make the shoot and leaving it very close to being cancelled. However when I met up with the rest of the team in the studio in Belfast we got on the phones to try and get models to stand in and give us something to work with. Rachel one of the original models was one of the first people to arrive at the studio so work was able to start straight away with her. Rachel turned out to be an absolute pleasure to work with and followed direction very well (keep an eye out for me working with her again in the future). Part way into the shoot our stand in models Chantelle and Jamie arrive and the makeup and hair team started their work straight away. Again both girls were excellent to work with and followed direction well, it was Jamies first time doing a shoot and I feel she took to the task really well.




























I would like to take this chance to say a massive thank you to everyone of the team that helped to pull this shoot from the brink of disaster and help create some outstanding images.

The team included:
Make-Up Artists - Lisa Ward, Alicia McTeggart and Jillian Gregge

Hair stylists - Danielle Shiels and Laura Carroll.

Models on the day were:
Rachel Ewing, Jamie Young and Chantelle McKenna

My assistant on the day was James Geoffe.

Below is a behind the scenes video recorded during the shoot, check it out and let me know what you think.






Having had comments about my editing on various forums I thought I should post a before and after picture to let you all see the kind of editing that I have carried out.

*Before+After*









All feedback welcome.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

A Cracking set of pictures.. :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice work matey, loving the eyes!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely. 

Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^

What they said.

Loving the eyes. Skin is not over done either.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks very much for all the feedback guys. Apart from the hick-ups at the start of the shoot it all ran pretty well and I really enjoyed it and hopefully that shows through in the pictures.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Before and after picture now added...


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice set, the before and after is amazing, how long do you spend on each photo in PP to get these results.


----------



## rocet (Jul 27, 2011)

Sha-Ting...Bang tidy, nice shoot by the way


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

excellent shots

can I volunteer to be an assistant for the day on your next shoot ?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning shots and the eye's as so vibrant excellent work


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Good stuff John, the trick with smoothing is not knowing how its done but knowing when to stop.... You've cracked it!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.



pooma said:


> Nice set, the before and after is amazing, how long do you spend on each photo in PP to get these results.


It all depends on the photo. I've been known to spend a day on one photo alone but on average I'd say probably about 2-3hours.



alanjo99 said:


> can I volunteer to be an assistant for the day on your next shoot ?


Lol your more than welcome to if you fancy paying the flight or boat to get here 



dubnut71 said:


> Good stuff John, the trick with smoothing is not knowing how its done but knowing when to stop.... You've cracked it!


Thanks, its taken me plenty of practice and yes at times it can look like the skin is extremely smooth but at all times I keep the texture of the skin intact but you can only really appreciate it in full resolution.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Stunning shots there especially #2. Ive been in a studio once and found it quite daunting tbh. Its so much easier shooting at a beach etc as theres no pressure if that makes sense. Hat off to you and big thumbs up on the pp side 
Phil


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks very much for the kind feedback. Yes I can see how it can be daunting going into the studio for the first time, luckily though while I was studying photography at college I basically lived in the studio so got plenty of practice that way. But every time I'm in the studio now I just try to tighten up what I already know, kinda miss the days spent experimenting though.


----------

